# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Обещания

## Irina

Мы часто оправдываем поступки и невыполненные обещания близких и любимых людей. А стоит ли строить воздушные замки? Падать потом больно.

----------


## Mouse

Оправдывать поступок, по мне, лучше, чем упустить возможность что-то сделать. А вообще не надо жалеть о садеянном. И не важно, сколько раз мы упадём по дороге к нашему замку, важно, сколько раз мы встанем.

----------


## Irina

А что делать если человек привыкнет к тому, что, что бы он плохого не делал, ты все равно найдешь 1000 причин его оправдать. Друзья начинают сочувствовать, незнакомые у виска крууить. Нужны ли такие розовые очки?

----------


## Mouse

Тут я не совсем понял, у кого розовые очки: у того кто совершает плохие поступки, или кто оправдывает их. И при том, когда человек самодостаточен или "цельный", то его не особо тревожат мнение незнакомых: пусть сдохнут те, кто нас не любят))
Жить в розовом мире или в сером - выбор каждого. Причем носящий розовые очки не знает о них. Окружающие только могут подумать, если человек по природе непосредственный или немного наивный, по доброте, то и говорят про него так. Но тому человеку не обязательно должно быть плохо. А если мы замечаем эти очки на себе - то они давно слетели.

----------


## Irina

розовые очки у того кто оправдывает. Даже я, человек живущий реальностью их иногда ношу. Не в моих правилах не выполнять обещания, но другим это прощаю, иногда зря- не выполнять становится нормой- прощают же.

----------


## Mouse

В данном случае самопожертвование не есть дабродетель. Если человек не безразличен, то необходимо ему прояснить ситуацию. Сказать НЕТ всегда тяжелей. Но именно близкий человек должен поправить оступившегося. 
(я одно время, даже себе мини плакат повесил не стенку - НЕТ, потому как боялся его говорить. А это не доброта - а оправдывания собственной слабости/трусости. Если б хирург боялся сделать больно, то он бы не сделал ни одной операции) Это только моё мнение, и я не на чем не настаиваю. Просто делюсь опытом...

----------


## .29

> Мы часто оправдываем поступки и невыполненные обещания близких и любимых людей. А стоит ли строить воздушные замки? Падать потом больно.


На то они и близкие и любимые, что позволено им многое...

----------


## Настя

А я считаю, что просто не стоит рассчитывать на обещания. Если следовать такому правилу, то невыполненное обещание не принесёт столько разочарований, а выполненное - станет приятным сюрпризом

----------

